# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Περιορισμοί στις νέες εγγραφές

## NikosD.

Από σήμερα,
οι νέες εγγραφές στο φόρουμ δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα άμεσης συμμετοχής στο φόρουμ.
Ο νέες εγγρφές, μπαίνουν σε ένα "καθεστώς ελέγχου" και έχουν δικαίωμα συμμετοχής, μόνο αφότου η διαχείριση εγκρίνει την εγγραφή.

(προσωρινό μέτρο μέχρις ότου εξομαλυνθεί η κατάσταση)

----------

